# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  شماره نهم مجله فراتر از شیرپوینت منتشر شد

## m.behravan

در این شماره می خوانید:

پرداخت الکترونیک در شیرپوینت با استفاده از راهکار شرکت پرنیان پردازش پارسجایگاه شیرپوینت در صنعت نرم افزار ایرانهوش تجاری با Excel Service- قسمت چهارم و پایانی این سرویسبرنامه‌نویسی در شیرپوینت- قسمت چهارم شروع وب پارت نویسیقابلیت جستجو در شیرپوینت 2013- قسمت دوممسائل و مزایای استفاده از SQL server 2008 R2 درمقابل SQL server 2012 SP1 برای شیرپوینت 2013 Excel Interactive Viewچیست و چه کاربردی دارد؟ 
 دانلود شماره نهم مجله

----------

